# More One-Handed Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's take two cans off a shelf with the "One Armed Bandit" 
I think it's interesting that two cans 6" apart can be hit without moving the slingshot...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

M.J.,

I'm proud of you man! Really! You know I'm a cold headed guy, but your efforts on keeping slingshot shooting in your daily routine is amazing! That's what this sport is all about! I feel sometimes people forget why we are here. Shooting those rounds. Again and again.

Consider this as a fanmail  Yeah my hats off Sir!

:wave:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Mark!
It's mostly about keeping my release in shape. And like always, the best way to do something is to make it fun


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go MJ  Your one armed bandit is right on target. Hope you heal quickly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done, MJ. Now you just need to figure out a way to get that thing in your pocket!!!! :wave:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

